#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  EA UFC 3: It's All Over!!!

## Assassin

A rough fighter developed by EA Canada released on February 2 on PlayStation 4 and Xbox One. We were impressed by their Striking, it feels incredible, tons of fashions, the race mode has improved a lot, but the shipments leave much to be desired, the modes They do not have much power left to disappoint us. Completing most of the division between the race mode and the final team, plus a handful of other modes, gives you about 25 hours of play.

*EA UFC 3: Trailer*

----------

